# Our plow truck needs to be replaced



## snoboy58 (Jan 31, 2016)

New to the forums here. I'm a property owner in an association that owns a plow truck and a 52 hp Kubota w/ blower. We use the Kubota to deal with the roads if a lot of snow has accumulated and to keep the full width of the road maintained as we have room to blow. We use our plow truck for a faster way of cleaning and maintaining the roads when we can attack more often. It's pretty much volunteer up there. Our Plow truck a '91 Chevy 2500 is flat wore out and broke down now too but the V blade plow is fairly new and in great shape. I'm wondering what a good replacement truck would be? I myself am a Ford guy and the other board members are also fine with a Ford. Would we need a new plow mount? Are the plow mounts brand specific? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

If you found basically the same truck (88-98, up to 2000 in some situations) K2500 or 3500 everything should swap over. Depending on the headlights you might have to get some different light adapters but that would be about it.

Find a truck down south or southwest, no sense buying a newer truck that's already rusty and you're in the same spot with a junk pickup in a few years again.


----------



## hark (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Mike. I would say that what truck to buy is best left to personal preference. So a Ford would be a good choice if that is what you and the board like. For the mount, you will need to buy a new mount and wiring for the truck if you are going to take the plow from a Chevy and put it on a Ford. The mounts and wiring are brand specific. If you find a local dealer for the plow, they can help you get the correct mount and wiring.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Fyi it can cost up to 1500 to transfer over to new truck with mounts wiring etc. you could search for same truck u have(make sure years match up) or spend the monet to get it transfered


----------



## snoboy58 (Jan 31, 2016)

So the mounts are brand specific. Which means we should stick with Chevy. Are the chevy 3500s a lot beefier than the 2500s?
We are suspicious that ours is not actually a 3500 even though its badged as such. The frame and drivetrain appear much lighter than one of the 3500s owned by one of us.


----------



## hark (Sep 8, 2015)

The mounts will be specific by brand as well as for the generation of the truck. If the truck is the same body style ('88-'98), then there is a greater likelihood that everything will be compatible. Make sure to keep that in mind.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

snoboy58;2109249 said:


> So the mounts are brand specific. Which means we should stick with Chevy. Are the chevy 3500s a lot beefier than the 2500s?
> We are suspicious that ours is not actually a 3500 even though its badged as such. The frame and drivetrain appear much lighter than one of the 3500s owned by one of us.


Not just brand specific but certain years as well. What kind of plow is it?


----------



## snoboy58 (Jan 31, 2016)

Whiffyspark;2109590 said:


> Not just brand specific but certain years as well. What kind of plow is it?


 No idea, its a V plow. I'll be obtaining that info this weekend. I was not in charge of the equipment until recently so have to bring myself up to speed.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

snoboy58;2109603 said:


> No idea, its a V plow. I'll be obtaining that info this weekend. I was not in charge of the equipment until recently so have to bring myself up to speed.


Not a bad piece of information to have before asking us all for help.

This weekend huh? Can't just text whomever drove the truck?


----------



## DCPower (Feb 21, 2012)

If you want to keep the mount and wiring you have now, I think it would fit a GMC of the same year and vintage as the Chevy as I believe the mounts and wiring between the Chevys and GMCs are the same for any given model year.


----------

